# GUIMARAES | Cheese Building



## oscarino (Sep 7, 2009)

Hello guys!

I present to you a building to be built in my town soon.
"Cheese Building" is not the real name, by the way the building has no name, I gave him this name because it actually looks like a cheese

*Country:* Portugal
*City:* Guimarães (European Capital of Culture 2012)
*Construction and promoter:* Bgm

*Images:*
































































_Coming Soon more information!_


----------



## JordanEDunston7789 (Oct 9, 2011)

I can't see your pics!!please check it...


----------



## oscarino (Sep 7, 2009)

JordanEDunston7789 said:


> I can't see your pics!!please check it...


Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## gusgazman (Jan 18, 2007)

Gostei muito deste predio...


----------



## love66 (Feb 24, 2012)

soy el gusto amargo que tu triste vida merece


----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)

Nice! I'd never heard of it before.. Is it u/c?


----------

